

Caterina Fake: Getting the startup equation right - adamhowell
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/feb2010/sb20100222_748785.htm

======
pedalpete
I find it interesting that after speaking about the right idea, and the right
team (and the right time), Catrina makes the comment 'It would have been easy
for me to build another social networking site, or another photo-sharing
site'.

Doesn't this ignore the team and idea. Just because she had success with
Flickr, or maybe because Flickr was so successful, doesn't that lead one to
believe there is less opportunity in this field? Same with social networking?
Hunch was a good move because in addition to keeping her challenged, it isn't
an area that already has a dominant player.

------
wyclif
_the right location in Silicon Valley_

Maybe in 2005-2007.

But not anymore.

